# Top 10 dog names for 2008



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw this on AOL and thought it was interesting to see what names are tops. 
Veterinary Pet Insurance went through its database of more than 450,000 insured pets to find the most popular for 2008. Max was #1 on both dogs and cats.

1. Max
2. Bailey
3. Bella
4. Molly
5. Lucy
6. Buddy
7. Maggie
8. Daisy
9. Sophie
10. Chloe


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Glad to see none of mine are on there!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm glad London's isn't on there. I prefer more unique names.  

That's not to say those names aren't cute.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 7 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700951


> I saw this on AOL and thought it was interesting to see what names are tops.
> Veterinary Pet Insurance went through its database of more than 450,000 insured pets to find the most popular for 2008. Max was #1 on both dogs and cats.
> 
> 1. Max
> ...


Interesting...........I wonder why they didn't break them down into male/female top ten? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL, I see that Daisy made the top 8. I too like unique names but my little Daisy was just that, - a cute little Daisy, lol.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My son wanted to name Star ....Daisy.

I love the name :wub: but was trying to stay away from names that ended like Wolfie....so as not to confuse them!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

**GASP*
*
What the- ???
I was so sure a *Tatumn *would be on there!!! :yes: 

:blink:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm Max :crying: and Bella ???? 

That would make it top Male and top Female ...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 7 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701032


> **GASP*
> *
> What the- ???
> I was so sure a *Tatumn *would be on there!!! :yes:
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are all cute names, but I was looking for something a little less common too - somehow, Bonnie won out over Holly (Golightly) and
Jenny (Garp), my other top choices.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 7 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701039


> Those are all cute names, but I was looking for something a little less common too - somehow, Bonnie won out over Holly (Golightly) and
> Jenny (Garp), my other top choices. [/B]


And then you meet another Bonnie, right in your backyard!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup - but that's OK - just makes us BOTH unique! :smtease: Besides, I got a good Scrabble player in the bargain! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 7 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701009


> LOL, I see that Daisy made the top 8. I too like unique names but my little Daisy was just that, - a cute little Daisy, lol.[/B]



Well Debbie at least YOUR name isn't on there. :blush:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 7 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701048


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 7 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701009





> LOL, I see that Daisy made the top 8. I too like unique names but my little Daisy was just that, - a cute little Daisy, lol.[/B]



Well Debbie at least YOUR name isn't on there. :blush: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought of you immediately when I saw the name "Maggie" .. lol


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Just found this on MSN!

Dog names:

Most unusual
1. Rush Limbark
2. Sirius Lee Handsome
3. Rafikikadiki
4. Low Jack
5. Meatwad
6. Peanut Wigglebutt
7. Scuddles Unterfuss
8. Sophie Touch & Pee
9. Admiral Toot
10. Spatula

Cat names:

1. Edward Scissorpaws
2. Sir Lix-a-lot
3. Optimus Prrrime
4. Buddah Pest
5. Snoop Kitty Kitty
6. Miss Fuzzbutt
7. 80 Bucks
8. Sparklemonkey
9. Rosie Posie Prozac
10. Toot Uncommon


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Isn't Peanut Butter Wiggle Butt - Anne Marie's Buttercup's real name ... lol


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 7 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701078


> Isn't Peanut Butter Wiggle Butt - Anne Marie's Buttercup's real name ... lol [/B]



I think you're right! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a little off topic, but is on the topic of names so thought I would share. My co-worker brought in a book of baby names today b/c her daughter is expecting. So in the book it has names w/their meanings and what a good name would be for the brother or sister. So I look up the name Benjamin and it suggests naming a sister Emily. :w00t: COuld I get any closer than that?!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 8 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701622


> This is a little off topic, but is on the topic of names so thought I would share. My co-worker brought in a book of baby names today b/c her daughter is expecting. So in the book it has names w/their meanings and what a good name would be for the brother or sister. So I look up the name Benjamin and it suggests naming a sister Emily. :w00t: COuld I get any closer than that?![/B]


That's so cool!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I wish Bella wasn't on the list. I thought I did such a good job when I named her cause I'd only heard of one other dog with the name. Now it's everywhere, both dogs and kids! No one ever gets my name right, so on a positive note anytime we go out at least one of us will have our name pronounced correctly.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 7 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700980


> I'm glad London's isn't on there. I prefer more unique names. [/B]


me too!! My name is Briana and at my school there are about 7 other Brianas(maybe more!) It gets soo confusing, I hate it. LOL So I spent forever picking a one of the kind name for Gigi because she's a one of the kind dog. I couldn't pick between the two, so I decided they both can be her name: Darla Giselle. But Gigi is for short


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 8 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701622


> This is a little off topic, but is on the topic of names so thought I would share. My co-worker brought in a book of baby names today b/c her daughter is expecting. So in the book it has names w/their meanings and what a good name would be for the brother or sister. So I look up the name Benjamin and it suggests naming a sister Emily. :w00t: COuld I get any closer than that?![/B]



Awwwwwwwww how meant to be is that???? :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*When I named Bella almost six years ago ...I thought the name so unique....
now it is sooooooooooo popular. :yes: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is interesting. I thought, with all the dogs I've had, more of mine would be on the list.

I mean really, they don't get more common than Henry, Frank and Billy ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

im glad CupCake and Muffin's names arent on there.... lol


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I figured Kelsie wasnt on the list... i dont think its the norm for dogs... its a human name.. lol.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Carole @ Jan 8 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701731


> *When I named Bella almost six years ago ...I thought the name so unique....
> now it is sooooooooooo popular. :yes: *[/B]



:brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 8 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701668


> I wish Bella wasn't on the list. I thought I did such a good job when I named her cause I'd only heard of one other dog with the name. Now it's everywhere, both dogs and kids! No one ever gets my name right, so on a positive note anytime we go out at least one of us will have our name pronounced correctly.[/B]



:brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i like unusual names .takes me weeks to find the right name ,when suga had her pups last year every day they had new names ?  jo


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:shocked: ROSIE POSIE PROZAC????????????????????? Not my Baby, now I am really gload we only call her Baby.......YIKES!!!!! LOL!!! :w00t: :new_shocked: :hiding:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 7 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701074


> *1. Rush Limbark
> 2. Sirius Lee Handsome*[/B]


I like these 2...LOL!!!! Rush Limbark...hahahahhaa......
Reminds me of Paris Hilton's pet rat, whom she named Tori Spelling. LOL!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jan 9 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702203


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 7 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701074





> *1. Rush Limbark
> 2. Sirius Lee Handsome*[/B]


I like these 2...LOL!!!! Rush Limbark...hahahahhaa......
Reminds me of Paris Hilton's pet rat, whom she named Tori Spelling. LOL!

[/B][/QUOTE]


hahaha ~ I didn't know that :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well it's good to see Scoobydoo and Koko are not there either  
I would have at least thought Scooby would be popular :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 7 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701039


> Those are all cute names, but I was looking for something a little less common too - somehow, Bonnie won out over Holly (Golightly) and
> Jenny (Garp), my other top choices. [/B]


I love the name Holly! I love the name, Molly, too.

But, Dorothy, Bonnie (Bonbon) is the perfect name for your precious furbaby. 

I wouldn't have picked any other name for my Snowball. I already shared the story as to how I chose his name. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 7 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701032


> **GASP*
> *
> What the- ???
> I was so sure a *Tatumn *would be on there!!! :yes:
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley:  :rofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 8 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701622


> This is a little off topic, but is on the topic of names so thought I would share. My co-worker brought in a book of baby names today b/c her daughter is expecting. So in the book it has names w/their meanings and what a good name would be for the brother or sister. So I look up the name Benjamin and it suggests naming a sister Emily. :w00t: COuld I get any closer than that?![/B]



WOW! That is amazing! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Jan 9 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701993


> im glad CupCake and Muffin's names arent on there.... lol[/B]



Oh, I love both the names *Cupcake* and *Muffin* ... very affectionate and darling names. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 7 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701009


> LOL, I see that Daisy made the top 8. I too like unique names but my little Daisy was just that, - a cute little Daisy, lol.[/B]


You know, when my foster "Daisy" came on board, she was also a "Daisy". After I adopted her, I didn't change it.
She was such a cute little Daisy. Yep, Miss Daisy. She loved car rides, so I was forever "Driving Miss Daisy". :biggrin: 
Yep, my Daisy Girl. :wub: 

And the way I would say it, was: DAAAYZEEE. At first she was "Lazy Daisy". As time went on, she turned into "Crazy Daisy". 

I love that name. Warms my heart, that's for sure.


----------

